# What is your Favorite Cheese?



## WillowTree (Jul 10, 2009)

I have two..


pepper jack

and


feta


well three


add smoked Gouda!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 10, 2009)

Gouda


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2009)

Brie


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 10, 2009)

Gubamint!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 10, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Brie



I have never tried brie! Is it strong or mild Ravi? And what do you eat it with?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 10, 2009)

Bleu, brie, and goat cheese. And feta. Also sharp cheddar.

I was introduced to goat cheese in this incredible goat cheese quiche I used to get at a coffee shop in Pendleton. For a while there I was addicted...to the quiche and the cheese itself.

It's better cooked, though. But that didn't stop me.

Favorite snack...smoked oysters, bleu cheese and either crackers (ritz) or french bread. My second son is also a push over for it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 10, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Brie
> ...



Mild, soft, fruit.

Though you could probably eat it with anything at all.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Brie
> ...


Mild. My favorite way to eat it is stick it in the oven covered with slivered almonds and bake. drrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooool!

That and some french bread and wine and you've got yourself a meal.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Bleu, brie, and goat cheese. And feta. Also sharp cheddar.
> 
> I was introduced to goat cheese in this incredible goat cheese quiche I used to get at a coffee shop in Pendleton. For a while there I was addicted...to the quiche and the cheese itself.
> 
> ...


Never tried smoke oysters with blue cheese, but this is in our hurricane supplies every year:

Triscuits
Cheddar Cheese
Smoked oysters
Tabasco sauce

You could live happily on that for a couple of weeks.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 10, 2009)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



omg that sounds good.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 10, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Bleu, brie, and goat cheese. And feta. Also sharp cheddar.
> 
> I was introduced to goat cheese in this incredible goat cheese quiche I used to get at a coffee shop in Pendleton. For a while there I was addicted...to the quiche and the cheese itself.
> 
> ...



Allie I thought Feta was goat cheese?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 10, 2009)

and did you know that mozarella was made from water buffalo milk??


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2009)

It's good with roasted garlic, too. My sis-in-law makes it for an appetizer all the time.

Feta is sheep's milk, btw. I don't like it but I love goat cheese.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 10, 2009)

Casu marzu.

but it is illegal, damn you EU!!

Don't eat it if the insects in it don't move.


----------



## Toro (Jul 10, 2009)

Brie, really runny


----------



## eots (Jul 10, 2009)

got to love some good stinky cheese !


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6GzD92P3X8]YouTube - Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 10, 2009)

The hot pepper string cheese nuggets I get from Burnett Dairy Cooperative | Buy quality Wisconsin cheese and other dairy products online.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 10, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Bleu, brie, and goat cheese. And feta. Also sharp cheddar.
> ...



There are a lot of goat cheeses, i.e., cheese made from goat's milk.
But soft goat cheese is packaged as goat cheese. Let me see what other names it has...oh, chevre.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/goatcheesetips.htm


----------



## hjmick (Jul 10, 2009)

It all depends on my mood and what I am eating.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 13, 2009)

harvarti and swiss


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 13, 2009)

hjmick said:


> It all depends on my mood and what I am eating.



It all depends on my mood and what I am drinking


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 13, 2009)

brie or  a sharp white cheddar


----------



## editec (Aug 13, 2009)

Camembert and sharp cheddar are probably the two I most often purchase.

But different cheesees work best with different foods, so the idea of a favorite cheese bearly makes sense to anyone who really respects the amazing versitility of cheese.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 13, 2009)

brie and a sharp cheddar..

i dont care for smellie cheeses....or curds....or goats cheese...i truly reconize all the cheeses out there i dont care for ....

munster sucks..need i ramble on?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 13, 2009)

sharp cheddar, feta and swiss.

After moving into a town with a large Greek population I discovered, and promptly fell in love with, the spanakopita.

Spanakopita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Care4all (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, first comes my heritage cheeses from my mother's side and those I tend to use the most, mainly because they are a part of a good deal of my Italian dishes that I may cook...lasagna, Ravioli, stuffed shells, every kind of Risotto you can imagine, in my meatballs, manicotti, caneloni, on top of italian subs etc....and those three to five basics are Parmigiano Reggiano, Pecorino Romano, Buffalo Mozzarella, Whole milk Ricotta, and Provolone.

I personally enjoy eating any smoked cheese, Munster, Extra Sharp Cheddar with crackers, Baked Brie with French Bread, and Fresh Mozzarella with Ripe sliced tomatoes coated with a vinaigrette.

I love Feta crumbled on my greek salads and Blue cheese crumbled on my Cobb salads....


----------



## Care4all (Aug 13, 2009)

and i love swiss cheese on my grilled ham sandwiches


----------



## asaratis (Aug 14, 2009)

Care4all said:


> and i love swiss cheese on my grilled ham sandwiches


Yes...ham and Swiss on rye with a thinly spread gob of Durkee!..lightly buttered, slowly grilled until the bread is golden crunchy on the outside, served before the cheese gets rigid.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 14, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> I have two..
> 
> 
> pepper jack
> ...



Mozzarella
Parmesan
Cheddar


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 15, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Gubamint!


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 15, 2009)

Pecorino Romano

Try it on any type of Pasta dish, its fantastic.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 15, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Pecorino Romano
> 
> Try it on any type of Pasta dish, its fantastic.


 
That happens to be my favorite, especially with my favorite recipe, that I happened to cook today. 

_*Bucatini all'Amatriciana*_

This dish comes from Amatrice, a town on the border between Lazio and Abruzzi about 80 miles northeast of Rome. On the Sunday after Fer Agosto, August 15, Bucatini all'Amatriciana is served with great fanfare at local celebrations.


----------



## Terry (Aug 15, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Casu marzu.
> 
> but it is illegal, damn you EU!!
> 
> Don't eat it if the insects in it don't move.


You eat the maggots too? TOTALLY YUCK

For those that want to learn about the process of this cheese and even though this video is in German, you don't need to know German to follow it.  Kind of long but oh so worth watching.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyL9Pn8kMZc]YouTube - casu marzu[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Aug 15, 2009)

The one I cut.


----------

